# Gone back to Tropiclean!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, my order of Tropiclean arrived last week complete with Dematting spray and after a muddy walk at Wendover both Cockapoos were in desperate need of a bath!

The amount of fuzzy burr seeds I had to remove from their coats was incredible but thank goodness they were very patient with me  

Anyway, I used the Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner and the girls feel softer than ever. It was the first time I had used it on Millie as I was on Pethead but the difference in her coat is amazing...she is like a big fat soft teddy bear! I am not being mean, she seriously is a pudding at the moment!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Which 'flavor' did you get & where from ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I could do with a truck load of that now! We stupidly went on holiday without any products, thinking that the bath before we went would do until we got back, with just a shower down in between. Well, as you know, sand, sea and wind are a nightmare for their coats, so I resorted to buying some L'Oreal kids detangling spray! It has helped somewhat but we are still snipping out matts everyday! I will never take him to the beach again unclipped! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I use the Papaya 2 in 1 shampoo which is lovely and the Kiwi conditioner. I bought them from R & L Pet products http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/

Millie after her wash


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, going to have to get some as haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is so good Clare. Millie's coat is very different to Daisy's. As you know it is matt so never looks very glossy but it is soooo soft and has a much nicer look to it.  I think it could be the combination of the 3 products? Who knows but it seems to work for my girls!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Definitely thought her coat looked better today so whatever you're doing it's working!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think it looked better today because I have let it grow out a bit  I went to my parents after bathing them and came back to two very curly poos!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely going to give this a try once I have worked my way through all my pet head flavours....I took Betty and Ted for another walk and Betty jumped in to a very mud pond and Ted followed...both now bathed and ready for bed


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I use the Papaya 2 in 1 shampoo which is lovely and the Kiwi conditioner. I bought them from R & L Pet products http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/
> 
> Millie after her wash


I love the Tropiclean Papaya Plus 2 in 1 as well ... Millie looks gorgeous, and quite a curly girl!

S x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Definitely going to give this a try once I have worked my way through all my pet head flavours....I took Betty and Ted for another walk and Betty jumped in to a very mud pond and Ted followed...both now bathed and ready for bed


And there was me thinking that she hadn't got too mucky today! 



Mogdog said:


> I love the Tropiclean Papaya Plus 2 in 1 as well ... Millie looks gorgeous, and quite a curly girl!
> 
> S x


Thanks Sue  The shampoo cleans really well and even before the conditioner their coats felt better than normal. 

Millie is a complete curly Poodle pants! She looks a bit straighter now as she has been fussed so much tonight as I couldn't help running my fingers through her coat (I was also checking for any remaining burrs!). She is such a wuss when it comes to grooming though, she yelps before you do anything  ! I am sure she is faking to make me stop! I am not that bad at it!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I used Tropiclean a couple of weeks ago and it has definitely made Beau's coat softer and silkier and less woolly. The groomer we used on our Cavvie would only use Tropiclean. I had previously used Pet Head but I don't feel it is a patch on Tropiclean for Beau anyway. Millie's coat definitely looks a lot nicer - glad she is getting the longer look too  x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i must admit i dont use a special shampoo or conditioner on murphy, in fact i dont bath him very often, he is 7 mths, and with all that terrible weather we have had, he was getting filthy, but i was just hosing him down and drying him off, i thought "proper" bathing was nt good for their coats done too often? i clip him myself with scissors, and he is combed and brushed at least every other day,, is this right , or will his coatneed more bathing?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Lee. If you use a product like Tropiclean it doesn't strip the coat of the natural oils. Whilst Cockapoos are puppies their coat is quite easy to maintain. A good shampoo and conditioner will help reduce matts in the adult coat.  The amount of brushing you are doing sounds ideal to keep on top of tangles though and unless you feel they are dirty you dont need to worry about washing. I groom Daisy when wet as it suits her coat better so I also use bathing as dematting time!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i have given in and ordered some tropiclean papaya 2 in 1 , muurphy needs a bath , this looks so good, had to try it!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I am still using the puppy coconut one. I have sometimes just rinsed Peppers legs when we came in from a walk but her coat ended up quite coarse feeling so most of the time i use a little tropic lean (it's detergent free) and you can really feel the difference, her legs are all soft, easy to detangle and silky.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would just like to reccomend that anyone who uses the Tropiclean conditioner it is a good idea to shake it really well before you use it. Otherwise you get very thick stuff at the beginning of the bottle and then it goes watery! This has happened to me twice...second time I realised! I have now bought the HUGE bottles that you have to dilute as I seem to be going through it very quickly!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ok so help a newbie - how often do you bath your dogs?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I only wash them when they are mucky or before a big groom. So anything from twice a week to once every three weeks! Sorry to be unhelpful! There are no rules.  My two haven't been in the stream or got mucky recently and haven't been bathed for about three weeks. However they are looking a bit scruffy so we are going in for the full bath and groom this weekend!  I just seem to go through the shampoo and conditioner quite quickly, maybe it is having two or maybe it is the longer coats, I am not sure.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i am not planning on bathing murphy really properly (in the bath, warm water,starting at the head and working my way down, ), rather than a quick clean up where he has rolled or got muddy, more than every three months! i may be being unrealistic , but our older dog, who admittedly has a much easier coat, not being a cockapoo, does nt get a proper bath more than this x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarah, I've just finished my PetHead so going to give Tropiclean a go. Who had it for the best price?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sticking to what I love and know best Pet Head range and now the Nootie products ... I hate matts but all my dogs seems to get away with matts quiet lightly actually and all have different coat textures too... so I would be silly to change when I am happy with their coats  although I always like a new flavour/scent  


Mo, do Pet Head have different scents your side of the pond? Maybe you could send me some and I could send you our scents too ... just an idea


----------

